# Vaude Off Road Bag 10+2 - Fully Gepäckträger/-tasche



## turbomensch (8. August 2009)

ab jetz bei ebay:

VAUDE Off Road Bag 10+2
bis zu 12 Liter Stauraum an jedem MTB per Sattelstütze zu befestigen.. 
absolut stabil und fast unverzichtbar bei Mehrtagestouren oder AlpenX
um den Rücken etwas zu schonen

..ab zu ebay


----------



## turbomensch (15. August 2009)

bald gehts zu ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

